# women unable to pee during/after labor??



## donnaworkingmomto4 (Oct 26, 2008)

I've read several disconcerting accounts of this just in the past few weeks. One woman said they cathed her and got out over a quart, another said half a gallon, another said she tried and tried and was literally unable to urinate for over 5 hours so she went to the ER.

I'm 34 weeks pg now and this is bothering me...there have been a couple times during this pg where I felt like I had to pee but couldn't, but I was able to adjust myself and get it out.

So how common is this and what would a woman do if she was unable to get to the ER for instance? links? experiences? thoughts?


----------



## layla983 (Oct 8, 2007)

Do you know if those women had epidurals? With my son, I had an epi & was warned it could take hours for me to pee again on my own because of that. Found that to be true in my case as well. Pregnancy I had the problem, but usually I felt like I needed to go way more than I actually did because of the baby putting pressure on my bladder. A couple hours after delivery I knew I had a full bladder from the pressure, but couldn't get myself to actually pass urine, as I was still pretty numb. The nurse actually said if I had to go bad enough I eventually would. After about 5 more hours & being in serious pain, I basically demanded she cath me, something I never thought I'd request. She was shocked how much urine came out of my bladder. I actually took a few more hours after that as well to finally be able to pee, which I still think was a result of the epidural. Even though I had it happen last time around, I'm actually not worried about with this delivery, as I'll be having a homebirth & that of course means no epidural. Of course it's not stats, but I've never known anyone who had a pain med free delivery & had the urine problem.


----------



## jenneology (Oct 22, 2007)

I just met a mom who transferred to hospital from a homebirth just to get a cathater because she had been unable to pee for a long time. They got 2200 ccs, so more than a gallon. I don't know what the explanation was for why she was unable to pee. Maybe it was baby positioning or an anatomical defect?


----------



## wild fire child (Jun 25, 2008)

Some women can't pee after labor due to swelling, some can't due to fear of pain. The first thing many MWs try is to put a few drops of peppermint oil into the toilet while she tries. Second is have mama get in a warm bath (if it sounds too icky, try a shower or a peri bottle). Third I think is a catheter.
So far as I know, as long as they try the first two it's rare for it to come to the point of needing a catheter.


----------



## kitkat5505 (Feb 22, 2005)

With #2 I was unable to pee for a few hours. It was so uncomfortable, but luckily i was finally able to go (I'd guess after about 4hrs) so they didn't have to cath me. That was my only vaginal birth, no epidural. The nurse said sometimes the bladder can get temporarily paralyed from the birth. My other 2 I had a catheter from the c/s so don't know if I woul've been able to go or not myself lol.


----------



## mommy2two babes (Feb 7, 2007)

No epi during the births but I had spinals while have cerclages put in. I had to be cathed both times because I was in pain!


----------



## mrsfatty (Dec 21, 2004)

honestly, I had trouble peeing after the birth of my second son (completely natural, not even an iv, hospital birth). I was very swollen, and my "pee hole" had been stretched funny, and my pelvic floor muscles were all out of whack.

SO, after, unsuccessfully, attempting to pee on the toilet--I got in the shower to clean up and after a few minutes of the warm water running down my body, I was able to relax enough to let the pee come out. I had been washing away blood/mucus off my labia--so maybe SOME stimulation to the area helped...but I think it was the warm water running over me. I had never peed in the shower before that--and I had never peed standing up before--but it felt SO GOOD!

I think it ends up being a combination of being too swollen and a mental game...and your body trying to figure out how to make things work again, after the pelvic floor muscles have been rearranged AGAIN!

(PS after my first birth, which I had had EVERYTHING--epidural and tons of drugs--I had pih--I couldn't STOP myself from peeing--lol--they took the cath out to take me to the toilet, and I just couldn't keep it in--I was still numb, so when that numbness went away, I was able to control it again--but, either way, I was able to eventually pee.)


----------



## donnaworkingmomto4 (Oct 26, 2008)

All except for one of the women were having homebirths and none had an epidural. I will definitely remember the tips, but still freaked out by the possibility. Do you think emptying the bladder often during labor would help?


----------



## aprildawn (Apr 1, 2004)

I couldn't go after my first baby. No epidural. I'd had hours of back labor, and a 4th degree tear. They cathed me. It was very painful because the nurse who was trying to get the cath in was inexperienced and couldn't do it. My midwife had gone to tend another mom in labor, my DH was with the baby, and I was left alone with a brand-new L&D nurse. Not an experience I want to relive.

2nd baby was a different story. But I was worried about it happening again. Needless to say, I was very relieved when I could go right away.


----------



## Rivka5 (Jul 13, 2005)

I had trouble peeing for the first time after birth, although not like some of these stories. My midwife had given me a local anesthetic after the birth because I'd torn a bit and she needed to put in 2-3 stitches. I figured that was why I couldn't get started peeing.

The L&D nurse had me press gently on the area with a warm wet washcloth. That worked right away.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

I have trouble going now sometimes, but it's generally when my bladded is overfull, like first thing in the morning. I can lift my belly though and generally get it out, lol. I had that problem after Evan was born, but I had also lost a bit of blood and almost passed out sitting on the toilet sitting there so I didn't try long. They did cath me and got a lot out. I don't remember when I went to the bathroom last before that, it had been at least 3 hrs as that's how long I was at the hospital.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I had trouble peeing in late labor and shortly after birth all 3 times. I don't know if I would have been cath'd had I been in a hospital, but I was at home. I was able to pee, although with some difficulty, within an hour or so after birth each time. It may have taken me a few times to fully empty my bladder, but I did get it empty.

Emptying my bladder frequently during labor didn't help- I WAS going to the toilet as often as possible, but the last few hours before pushing that baby out I was physically unable to urinate, no matter how often I tried.


----------



## barefootpoetry (Jul 19, 2007)

I peed just fine during labor, but after labor, no dice. The MWs cathed me. There was not much in there, but they wanted me to pee so it would help my placenta detach. I had a homebirth so no epidural.


----------



## mrsfatty (Dec 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elephantine* 
All except for one of the women were having homebirths and none had an epidural. I will definitely remember the tips, but still freaked out by the possibility. Do you think emptying the bladder often during labor would help?

Emptying bladder at least once an hour is a must (that can hinder the baby coming down and pushing, if too much urine is in the way)...I didn't have problems with that--cause I labored standing, sitting on a birthing ball, or sitting on the toilet--I was on the toilet all the time!









The nurse told me to try to pee while she sprayed me with a peri bottle...but I didn't want to do that--peeing in the shower totally worked for me!







Also, thinking positively (don't think you can't or might not be able to, think about trusting your body to be able to do what it needs to do, when it needs to do it--use positive affirmations, at the appropriate time, "my urethra is open and my urine can freely come out--relax"--I suggest NOT thinking about that ahead of time or practicing that...unless you want to wet your pants...


----------



## heatherweh (Nov 29, 2007)

I was also very worried about that beforehand and really wanted to avoid a catheter, so I know where you're coming from. I've had bladder infections before and just hate that awful feeling and that is what I imagined a cath to feel like (and that is what it felt like).

I also had trouble peeing late in my labor. I felt like I had to go and kept going to the toilet but to no avail. Then I figured maybe I would pee while pushing inadvertently, but somehow no. Then after the pushing and birth I still had that full-bladder feeling, so tried to pee again and sat on that darn toilet until my legs went numb and I probably had quite the imprint on my bum. the nurse insisted on giving me a catheter at that time because I had been having to pee for so long. I was pretty mad and really did not want a catheter, it was one of the things I felt most strongly about actually. Due to the little tears and swelling and everything from pushing she had to call in another nurse to help and then they made a big deal about how much urine there was. Again feeling like a piece of meat or a lab specimen or something- shudder. It was painful going in, probably because the area was sort of beat up, and it was uncomfortable afterwards for me to pee for a few days, plus it was humiliating to me and made me feel all skeeved out whenever I would think back on it. I mean I had a vaginal birth and an episiotomy and tearing on both sides, so I would have really enjoyed having one hole uncompromised (probably sounds crazy).

Being 7 months pregnant now I do occasionally have trouble peeing, but I think that is unrelated and probably not any indicator of whether or not one will be able to pee in labor or afterwards.

My only advice is to try not to worry about that, all you can do is hope for the best (being able to pee freely) and plan for the worst (how do you want your MW or OB to handle it if you can't urinate afterwards). GL!


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

Another tip for trying to help yourself pee - actually make the "PSSST" sound as you sit on the toilet. When I told a lady about EC & the cue for encouraging your baby to pee, she said the nurses told her to "cue" herself after birth. She thought they were nuts, but it worked!







Just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

I too have had a difficult time peeing while in labor, they were painmed free, though induced with pit







.
My 1st birth I did not have this problem but my 2nd and 3rd I did, I have always thought it may have had to do w/ babes position and the swelling, with each birth I've gone from 'a stretchy six' to crowning within the hour. Its a running joke with my mw now that when I finally request a cervical check I tell her to lie to me if I'm not a stretchy 6














.

and as for the cue~ I agree, my dh was kind of laughing as he heard me groaning with contractions and cuing in between, it did eventually happen without a cath, so...

best wishes for a beautiful birth!!


----------



## Barefoot~Baker (Dec 25, 2008)

I had trouble after my 2nd child was born, for a few weeks. I would really have to go, and not much would come out. What helped was if I went, it would just be a little trickle, then I would stand up for a few seconds, then sit down and do it again. I would have to do this several times to get most of it out.

This problem just went away. My midwife said that it sometimes happens after giving birth, I can't remember the details, but it is something muscular.


----------



## jennert (Oct 22, 2008)

i couldn't pee after the birth of my first. (hospital pitocin induction, but no pain meds.) they put drops of peppermint essential oil in the toilet bowl and wham! i didn't know i could hold that much pee! let me tell you i'm going to have peppermint oil right next to my toilet for my homebirth this time around!


----------



## heatherweh (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennert* 
i couldn't pee after the birth of my first. (hospital pitocin induction, but no pain meds.) they put drops of peppermint essential oil in the toilet bowl and wham! i didn't know i could hold that much pee! let me tell you i'm going to have peppermint oil right next to my toilet for my homebirth this time around!

Excellent! I'll try that this time around as well!


----------



## maxwill129 (May 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennert* 
i couldn't pee after the birth of my first. (hospital pitocin induction, but no pain meds.) they put drops of peppermint essential oil in the toilet bowl and wham! i didn't know i could hold that much pee! let me tell you i'm going to have peppermint oil right next to my toilet for my homebirth this time around!

Why does that work?


----------



## BekahMomToOliver (Oct 31, 2008)

Okay, I've been meaning to ask something along these lines too because the whole peeing thing nearly messed up my homebirth. So







:
In the middle of my birth pool bliss, while I was in transition (probably around 8 cm's), those darn midwives actually made me get out of that _wonderful_ pool to try and pee







. I almost refused, but then they mentioned a catheter and I knew the pool would be history then, so I conceded. Anyway, I managed to climb out, even though I was having back labour and my hips _killed_. I got out, had one agonizing contraction over the birthing stool (the bathroom was too far away, so they rigged up a potty for me) and couldn't pee. Nothing would come out, and I wasn't gonna spend one more minute in that kind of pain. Back in the pool I went. Anyway, fast-track 2 hours, baby's out, placenta's on the way. My midwife is all set to catch the placenta in a basin under the stool. So, a contraction comes, I give one big push over the stool... and I pee on my midwife








You _told_ me to keep drinking gatorade!








Anyway, I couldn't fully empty my bladder for weeks. Now that I'm pregnant again, the problem is showing up again and I often still feel I need to go even before I'm off the toilet. Sometimes I can lean forward and get more out, but usually not. It's so irritationg to know it's there, though, lol.
Anyway, I figure because baby was posterior and very very low, his head was blocking the flow, so all that straining and all that urine remaining there through pushing and everything totally battered my bladder. Now I know there's some permanent damage, and it's got me freaked out about the need for a catheter next time. The peppermint oil thing sounds awesome, is there anywhere you can buy it by the gallon?








Anyway, great thread!


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

I didn't pee between the start of active labor (around noon) and when the placenta finally came out (around, oh, 8pm?), with my unhindered home waterbirth. I felt I needed to the whole time. It was probably the most irritating part of labor, actually. But, I couldn't pee (not in the tub, not on the toilet, not in the shower, not listening to water, not with my hand in warm water, not going psss -- and I don't do essential oils, so we didn't try the peppermint thing), so I didn't. My 10lb6oz baby came our just fine, nothing was broken or tore or ruptured, no cath was ever needed or suggested or requested.

Sometimes a full bladder that can't be emptied CAN stall labor, which is why a lot of midwives carry catheters, but it's ridiculous to think that just because a woman can't pee doesn't mean she HAS to ONOZOMGZ GET THE CATH!!!1!!


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

This is common if you get an epidural. If you go natural, though, you should be fine peeing on your own.


----------



## lillyfire (Jun 9, 2007)

I didn't take the time to read all of the responses, but this happened to me with my first at the birth center. I didn't pee hardly at all (maybe not at all?) during labor and just couldn't go afterwards. We waited and waited and tried most of the tricks mentioned, but it just wasn't happening. The nurse explained it like birth can just really work over your insides.

I only wanted to chime in that my nurse was incredibly experienced with caths and it was no big deal, didn't hurt a bit. I wish I'd done it hours before and been able to go home in time for dinner with my family. My mw has already assured me that there's no greater chance it would happen again but that they can cath if necessary.


----------



## lillyfire (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxwill129* 
Why does that work?

My doula friend once told me peppermint oil works because it causes the capillaries do contract and allows space to be made. Or something like that.


----------



## Picturesque (May 31, 2007)

I had some difficulty peeing after the unmedicated delivery of my son. While I was sitting on the toilet, my doula suggested that I hold up one finger and blow on it like I was blowing out a candle. I thought she was crazy, but I tried it and it worked! I don't know why it helped relax those muscles, but it did and what a relief!


----------



## Girlprof (Jun 11, 2007)

I couldn't pee after my last birth. I had my doula tell me stupid jokes until I finally did. Sometimes it really is a mental thing - I just had to get in the right head space.


----------



## jmo (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BekahMomToOliver* 
Anyway, fast-track 2 hours, baby's out, placenta's on the way. My midwife is all set to catch the placenta in a basin under the stool. So, a contraction comes, I give one big push over the stool... and I pee on my midwife








You _told_ me to keep drinking gatorade!

















: oh my, that's a good one.

I too had a hard time peeing after labor. My dd was a totally natural birth, no issues. The mw had me try several times to pee and I just couldn't. Finally she said one more try and then we'll have to do a cath - well, that threat worked and I peed. I'm definitely trying the peppermint oil this time.


----------



## MujerMamaMismo (Oct 28, 2005)

I couldn't pee for my entire labour and several hours beforehand too. I had a completely natural birth but a bad tear that required stitches. I was is so much pain due to my full bladder that the midwife offered the catheter and I was happy to take it. Given she was down there with a local anaesthetic anyway, I couldn't see the harm.


----------



## marrymeflyfree (Jan 5, 2008)

I was unable to pee twice during labor with my DD....I asked the midwife to do a quick-cath both times because the fullness of my bladder was really getting to be painful, and it just wasn't coming out. Both times we could feel, as she inserted the cath, that the babe's head was pressed hard against my urethra. I don't recall the exact amounts, but I do remember that neither were "oh my gosh look at all the pee!" quantities.







I had no problems peeing after the birth, thankfully.


----------



## donutmolly (Jun 9, 2005)

Just wanted to say that I had no problems peeing after either of my hbs, but that my midwives would not leave until I had successfully peed... so it seems like it's a common concern, but not inevitable! Lots of neat ideas to get things going here! (I so can't believe that some of you have never peed in the shower -- really? I totally feel like I'm saving the water from flushing ... every morning! TMI!)


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

peeing in the shower after birth is one of the greatest reliefs for me~ i forgot to mention the shower







in fact that is where i found success
thanks for the reminder donutmolly


----------



## jennifercp8 (Nov 10, 2005)

I could pee while early in my labor, but once I got around 8-9cm, that didn't happen anymore. They did a quick-cath and I was relieved at how better I felt. I had a natural birth, and no trouble peeing afterward.

I think the idea about being fine if you didn't have an epidural is a myth - luckily there are ways to help.


----------



## calpurnia (Sep 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennifercp8* 
I think the idea about being fine if you didn't have an epidural is a myth - luckily there are ways to help.

i agree - i couldn't pee during my home waterbirth at all. eventually they cathetered me when i was around 8 cm (which didn't hurt btw). the midwife thought the bursting full bladder was one of the reasons my labour stalled. i really really intend to pee a whole lot more next time round.

i eventually ended up in hospital with pitocin & an epidural, no problems peeing during that or afterwards at all.


----------



## tireesix (Apr 27, 2006)

I just can't pee when I am labouring.

First birth - epidural and ended up being cath.
Second birth - I just got on with it and did my best without peeing but a couple hours after birth I did a mega pee (labour was 12 hours).
Third birth - Couldn't pee, thank god I only had 6 hours of labour.


----------



## clutterbug (Apr 6, 2007)

It took me a little longer than 'expected' to be able to pee after both births. The first time (unmedicated hospital birth) I did manage to get a little bit out but it missed the little pee catcher thing and I had to convince the nurse that I did indeed pee a little in order to avoid being catheterized. Within an hour of getting to our postpartum room, I overflowed the little pee catcher thing







 Second birth, same thing - midwives left here about 2 hours after he was born, and I still hadn't peed (I tried, no luck). Within an hour of them leaving I was up out of bed and had a huge pee. It takes me around 3 hours to recover, I guess. I have no trouble during labour, up until things really get active and then I don't really pee until baby is out.


----------



## naupakamama (Mar 26, 2005)

I am one of those can't pee during labor gals. Unfortunately, I think it is the reason I had the cascade of interventions in the the hospital. I couldn't pee at all from the time I was in active labor and kept trying. I stalled at 9.5 cm for hours with horrible pain everywhere. I had been in labor for 35 hours @*#($*(@ at that point (and it had probably been about 20 hours since I had last peed). Of course none of the doctors thought about a full bladder and I wasn't thinking clearly and so I got every intervention short of a c section BEFORE I got the cath which actually got things moving







So this is something very much on my radar this time as I am planning a homebirth.


----------



## jecombs (Mar 6, 2008)

I thought I was the only one!!! So glad to hear that there are others out there who couldn't pee right after birth.

I didn't pee at all during my 9 hr labor. It was just too intense and I couldn't focus on anything except getting thru each contraction and resting in between. So, you can imagine how surprised I was to find that I could not even feel the need to pee after DD was out. That theory about the bladder being paralyzed makes a lot of sense to me, because I could not feel a thing (and I had a completely natural birth). My MW cathed me and a ton of pee came out! A couple of hours later I tried to pee, because I could feel the need to, but nothing would come out. I, too, found success in shower, after many failed attempts on the toilet and threat of another catheter.


----------



## kltroy (Sep 30, 2006)

Ok I haven't read the prev posts, but I found that I wasn't really able to feel my bladder well into labor. I had been peeing regularly for a while but when I went to push I just pushed urine out. I allowed the doc to briefly cath me - I think they drained maybe 2 cups or so? - and then they removed it and I was able to push much more effectively. In my case, my bladder was full enough that it was preventing my baby from descending very well. It was not traumatic, it didn't hurt, etc. At that point I just wanted to push the kid out and have my VBAC, KWIM?


----------



## luckymamato2 (Jun 3, 2006)

I don't think I pee'd much during labor and then not afterwards for 4 hours. No stress, no worried care providers, etc. They knew it would happen eventually. I was very relieved to go when I finally was able to.

I find it strange that others were cath'd or threatened with catheters. I am so sorry that happened to you ladies.


----------



## 2xshy (Nov 27, 2007)

I had a epi and was catheter. I could not pee for about 36 hours on my own. it totally sucked. It wasn't fear or pain or anything i just COULD NOT go. after a day and a half of asking to be cath'd when i had to go i was finally able to start to pee on my own. after about a week i was more or less back to normal.


----------



## JennTheMomma (Jun 19, 2008)

I had an Epidural with my son. Just a single shot, lasted about 45 minutes or a little less, and wore of before the pushing phase (still felt the urge to push and nothing was numb by that point, and the contractions were a little worse). I only had to have a chathater while I napped during the time my Epi was in affect. Once I started to push they took the cath out. I did have a bowel movment while pushing, and I'm sure I urinated. When I did feel the urge to urinate I was afraid. I tore and it was very sore. My Ob gave me a peri bottle which did work wonders. For the first few days I urinated in the shower and had the shower head with warm water on my peri and vulva. That really helped and made it less painful, it burned for awhile to pee, other than that I had no problem using the bathroom.


----------



## crunchymamatobe (Jul 8, 2004)

I couldn't pee at the end or after labor with my son. A drug free home waterbirth but with a very long second stage. I last went to the toilet about two hours before he was born, but could hardly get anything out. After the birth, I still couldn't pee, and the placenta didn't separate. My MW catheterized me once at home, 500ish mLs of urine. Even the warmish bath (we ran out of hot water!) didn't help. Still no placenta, so we ended up transfered to hospital. (This was three hours after the birth.) Another catheter there, 1200mL urine.

The MW guessed that because I was pushing for so long (4.5 hours) with a (unknown) posterior baby, my urethra was bruised/swollen and that's why I couldn't pee, also possibly why I couldn't push the placenta out effectively.


----------



## tessamami (Mar 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *layla983* 
I've never known anyone who had a pain med free delivery & had the urine problem.

I had a birth at an out of hospital birth center. During labor, maybe 20 - 60 minutes before giving birth (without any pain medications) I felt that I "couldn't pee". It wasn't a problem before "active" labor. I think that my baby was just putting a TON of pressure on my bladder, really engaging in my pelvis.

As for pregnancy, pressure on the bladder often means that it can take a few trips to truly "empty" the bladder while pregnant.


----------



## erin_brycesmom (Nov 5, 2005)

I shouldn't have read this thread...now I'm totally spooked about my upcoming birth.


----------



## janerose (May 9, 2004)

Really, the having to have a cath thing is very minor.

I had this happen after DD2's birth. She was born without medications or interventions at a hospital. She ended up being posterior facing, so came out face up rather than face down, which put a lot of extra pressure on the urethra and caused more swelling than is usual.

It is important that your bladder empties because a full bladder keeps the uterus from being able to contract back into it's original position correctly. This is really important for preventing heavy, heavy bleeding. And also of course for your comfort and the prevent hydronephrosis (where urine backs up into the kidneys) from your bladder being over full.

After having her I couldn't pee. Tried the shower thing. Tried waiting. Nothing. And I was bleeding quite heavily. Like multiple pads in an hour heavy. I was really freaked over the cath, but honestly it was no big deal. A slight pinch, they drained out a couple cups, my bleeding slowed down, I took an anti-inflammatory, and by the time I had to go again it was fine.

If you're having a homebirth ask your midwife if she brings cath supplies. My Mom just had surgery & ended up having to self-cath at home for a couple days. Seems like kind of a silly thing to have to transfer to the hospital for if it can be avoided.

Good luck!

Holly


----------

